# Yeti Pro FRO build - All race proven



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

This started out as a project with no real start idea or plan for how/what it was going to end up as.

I always whanted to do a ultimate build, choose the components I feel are the ultimate bits and pieces.

Frame and fork have their factory original colour, but I would pref like a yellow/neon fork... but the black suits the package.

This project startet out whit this:









... and ended up like this - enjoy!



































































































































































All parts are NOS/mint condition


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Clean! Nice set of pictures too. Mostly old with a little new in there.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks, yes the only "new" parts are the remake porc tires and the new style head badge


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Logo'd CK headset too.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice ferrules!


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> Logo'd CK headset too.


well the point was not to make it 100% 1990-ish periodic correct. I have a 1 1/4 Shimano XT headset, a 1 1/4 all black non labeled CK, a Onza Mongo etc... but the solver CK fits best.

The build was all about the details like the ferrules, the lovely Mavic bits, the suntour front thumb shifter etc


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Logo'd CK headset too.


And the cranks and the pedals.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

digilux said:


> well the point was not to make it 100% 1990-ish periodic correct. I have a 1 1/4 Shimano XT headset, a 1 1/4 all black non labeled CK, a Onza Mongo etc... but the solver CK fits best.
> 
> The build was all about the details like the ferrules, the lovely Mavic bits, the suntour front thumb shifter etc


Its a very cool bike for sure. I like it. Do you have plans to ride it?


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks fantastic, and I was taken back by the Mavic derailleurs, been some time since I have seen those, plus that XT post.

Congratulations on getting it the way you want!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Dont like the "easton" decal and some of the other decals or know why they are there, its a cro-mo frame? Other than that, no complaints, this bike is perfect, if it were a woman, I would "hit it", if I wasnt such a GT freak, this bike would be eligible for my "dream garage" ...,really nice bike you got there.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice mix of parts, really like the Mavic stuff. Easton decals were on alot of steel Yetis BITD. Easton aluminum was used in the Yeti designed Atac stem.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

congrats on that bike. 
I never caught that yeti buzz, but this should be one of the very few, I'd really like to have a go on.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

chefmiguel said:


> Nice mix of parts, really like the Mavic stuff. Easton decals were on alot of steel Yetis BITD. Easton aluminum was used in the Yeti designed Atac stem.


Didnt know, thanks for the info...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> Dont like the "easton" decal and some of the other decals or know why they are there, its a cro-mo frame? Other than that, no complaints, this bike is perfect, if it were a woman, I would "hit it", if I wasnt such a GT freak, this bike would be eligible for my "dream garage" ...,really nice bike you got there.


You have some homework to do.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> You have some homework to do.


Your right, even with my knowlege, as much as I know, its limited, and I KNOW a lot of you know more than me, especially when it comes to the smaller boutique builders. I specialize in GT's, and there are at least one or two guys that know more than about GT's than I do (like that GM123326 guy) or whatever his name is.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Please just dont knock me for being ignorant, I'm here to enjoy the passion of VRC bikes and and learn about them...and thanks to EVERYONE HERE, btw, I've learned alot in this forum.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet bike, sweet build-- and period or not I really like the Middleburns. 

The othe 'period' bit that goes a long way is that perfectly placed Onza sticker. Most of our bikes BITD were stickered-- glad to see one now and again in a rebuild too. Like Stussy, that Onza was so iconic to earlys 90s mtbs for early 90s jr. high me


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> Please just dont knock me for being ignorant, I'm here to enjoy the passion of VRC bikes and and learn about them...and thanks to EVERYONE HERE, btw, I've learned alot in this forum.


Not knocking you. Just giving you some homework.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

for dogs sake trim that qr


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi good folks, - thanks for the enthusiasm for my build. One of many inspirations have been JT Yetis from the good old time. Most inspiring have been the Yeti FRO JT had around 1990. It was partly sponsored by EASTON aluminum. Answer products used Easton aluminium in their handlebars the Taper wall and hyper lite bars and the A-Tac stems. I was looking for a Fro frame with the yellow/neon fork but they are hard to get by, so I settled with this nice rust free frame and black fork. As you see the frame and fork came without practically any decals, so I had a clean frame to pimp. I am pretty happy with the outcome as you probably have guessed, and since I already have a clean FRO (see https://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-ret...-pro-fro-disc-version-722348-post8216810.html) I wanted a race ready race pimped rig this time.

Here is the specifications:

Frame: Yeti Pro FRO

Fork: Answer Accu-Trax

Headset: Chris King 1 1/4 Grip Nut
Stem: Answer A-TAC
Handlebar: Answer Hyperlite
Grips: ODI Attack neon
Barends: NA

Brakes: Grafton Spedcontrollers
Brake Pads: Generic
Brake Cables: Shimano SLR 2.0mm thick cable
Cantilever cable hangers: NA
Brake Levers: Tech Lite

Shifters: Shimano XTII thumb shifter rear / Suntour thumb shifter front
Front Derailleur: Mavic 860
Rear Derailleur: Mavic 840
Derailleur Cables: Generic
Cassette: SRAM 8 speed black
Chain: Taya 8 speed
Cranks: Middleburn RS2 175mm
Crank Bolts: Middleburn
Chainrings: Middleburn
Chainring bolts: Middleburn
Bottom Bracket: Shimano
Pedals: Ritchey

Hub Skewers: Ringle Titanium 
Rims: Syncros Araya RM-20
Hubs: Hügi rear / Bullseye front
Nipples: DT brass
Spokes: DT 
Tyres: Onza Porcupine
Tubes: Continental

Saddle: Selle Italia Turbo
Seatpost: Shimano XTII
Seatpost Binder: Titanium M6 Bolt

JT's inspiring Yeti FRO









and some more close ups...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Ameybrook will add his $.02 since it looks like you're after some genuine feedback.

You say that the JT race bike 'inspired' this build but I just don't see that inspiration in the results. The only resemblances apparent to me are the Easton decal and neon ODI grips.

Besides that, its a pretty standard FRO build. And a confused one at that.


Mismatched shifters
goofy and non-period decal placements (Yeti timeline on the downtube? Golden-era Colorado Flag)
repop tires (which aren't consistent throughout the pictures) 
cheapo brake levers.
Modern headtube badge

It's like you were committed 85% of the way and then just bailed.

Overall it's nicely done, but it could be so much more. But that's my deal, I'm a huge Yeti nerd and there's a way to build them and then there's your way. Hopefully you ride the hell out of it.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Not knocking you. Just giving you some homework.


I know you wasnt hon...I was just "sayin'".


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Its a very cool bike for sure. I like it. Do you have plans to ride it?


Hi thanks - yes I will take it out for some spinning as soon as possible


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

unicrown junkie said:


> Looks fantastic, and I was taken back by the Mavic derailleurs, been some time since I have seen those, plus that XT post.
> 
> Congratulations on getting it the way you want!


Thanks!

Here are some closeups of the lovely Mavics


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

rigidftw said:


> congrats on that bike.
> I never caught that yeti buzz, but this should be one of the very few, I'd really like to have a go on.


You are welcomed in to the brotherhood


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> Ameybrook will add his $.02 since it looks like you're after some genuine feedback.
> 
> You say that the JT race bike 'inspired' this build but I just don't see that inspiration in the results. The only resemblances apparent to me are the Easton decal and neon ODI grips.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ameybrook, as I have stated the JT area bikes have been "inspirations". It was never intended from my side to make a period correct bike but a build of what I consider hi quality and hitech components. You can say this is a race build out of my head and spine - how I would build it.

regarding your "pinned to the wall" list

Mismatched shifters - If you know your history - suntour was allways the better front thumb shifter - period!
goofy and non-period decal placements (Yeti timeline on the downtube? Golden-era Colorado Flag) - this is plain personal taste - your own build are not either correct ;-) 
repop tires (which aren't consistent throughout the pictures) repro but still Porcs - the one tire on the speedcontroller pic are repro TimbukIIs I did a test with
cheapo brake levers. - What do you say???? come on do you not know Tech Lite levers???
Modern headtube badge - yes they are ultra cool and the slideing yetiman head stcker I have did not fit - it was too large


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

This FRO have also been a huge inspiration. It is a picture i took at the NORBA race weekend in May 1990 in Atlanta - Ameybrook - you still havent credited me for the picture on your site! :nono:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You are a hell of a photographer though.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> You are a hell of a photographer though.


 thanks.... I am a sertified NPU - Nikon Professional User and PSDD Photoshop Master of Digital Darkroom


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

digilux said:


> thanks.... I am a sertified NPU - Nikon Professional User and PSDD Photoshop Master of Digital Darkroom


Is that equivalent to the Sir title in England?


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

colker1 said:


> Is that equivalent to the Sir title in England?


nobility was abolished in Norway in 1824 - just cal me Tor


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The photoshoot is killer for sure.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

<<< The "Duke" of GT's ....lol


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

jeffgothro said:


> <<< The "Duke" of GT's ....lol


I'll take random **** for $500 Alex

:/


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

lmao...


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Test build before applying decals, here you see the Panaracer TimbukII both front and rear. I also tested with a NOS Smoke skinwall at the rear, but ended up with the porcs... but if I manage to get me a Porc skin wall I will run Smoke rear and porc front - Furtado style 


















Here you see the steering department and the two different thumbies. Everyone that have been around since the early days know that the suntour thumb outperformed any other brand - period!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice controls. Killer bike.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice FRO


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...saved it there at the end by swapping out the head badge. well done.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

digilux said:


> [*]Mismatched shifters - If you know your history - suntour was allways the better front thumb shifter - period!


Nice bike. I'm wondering if you're remembering the superior reputation of the Suntour front derailleur, given to it by Mountain Bike Action for the cage geometry. Front thumbshifters are fairly simple, although the older Suntour Mighty-Click Powershifter was fairly nice. In any case, I have to think that pairing any Suntour with a cool-looking but rudimentary Mavic front derailleur obviates any advantage of the shifter itself.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Nice bike. I'm wondering if you're remembering the superior reputation of the Suntour front derailleur, given to it by Mountain Bike Action for the cage geometry. Front thumbshifters are fairly simple, although the older Suntour Mighty-Click Powershifter was fairly nice. In any case, I have to think that pairing any Suntour with a cool-looking but rudimentary Mavic front derailleur obviates any advantage of the shifter itself.


A realy good question, almost academic I would say... Well as you say your self the front derailleur as a mechanical device is pretty straight forward - its a parallellogram design "lifting" or pushing the chain up or down the front chain wheels. There are some tricks or "trades" and Suntour made some realy nice front shifters of a design $himano and C'mpa have developed further their own ways. But (with a capital B) much/most of the fingerspitzengefühl is plased between your thumb and the wire - the shifting control. And yes Suntour did have and still is the king of front shifter controll.

About the Mavic derailleurs: Yes the are made in a other century, with the basic or rudimentary design - but the build quality and the materials are from a other league. And you can service and take the apart in bits and pieces - what can you (generaly) with a Shimano or Campa - change pulleys and wire tensioning bolt. The mavic is by fare the ultimate derailleurs both front and rear - and Suntour have the best thumb shifters - period!


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

The new family member and his brothers and sisters








in this picture; a ASR-SL, the Pro FRO disc, The Ross and Road Project


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I dig this retro build. Very nicely done. One small small comment - the bar looks upside down to me - at least to the way I set those up.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I dig this retro build. Very nicely done. One small small comment - the bar looks upside down to me - at least to the way I set those up.


It does look upside down. I always set them up so they can be read when you are standing in front of the bike.

And how much 'outperformance' can really occur with front thumbshifters? I'd go matching XT, or matching XC Pro.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

bushpig said:


> I dig this retro build. Very nicely done. One small small comment - the bar looks upside down to me - at least to the way I set those up.


Hi thanks for liking the Yeti. Regarding the handlebars beeing upside down or... Take a closer look at this one


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

I took the lady out for a spinn today, and upgraded the crank with the third cog and a long arm Mavic at the rear. But I have already changed back to only two crank wheels and the short cage


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Plan on wraping the cahin stay?


----------

